# Which service is right for me?



## cmchan (Dec 12, 2011)

I always thought about getting into the T-shirt business, and recently I finally started doing research and stumbled on this forum.

I'm currently working full-time as a web designer + graphic designer at a corporate place on contract, which expires in a few months. I'm saving up as much money as I can to invest into my t-shirt home business.

I'm initially looking to start a t-shirt business to make some side money, and hopefully turn it into a fulfilling regular home business job when my contract at my regular job is done.

There are so many fulfillment services, I'm having trouble deciding which one is right for me. So, I'll list a few things and hopefully, I can get some suggestions as to which service is more compatible with me 

1. I'm going to be hosting my own site with it's own domain name. I'm mostly likely going to install the CMS Wordpress. I would like to integrate the fulfillment service into my wordpress site easily, allowing customers to buy things directly from my site, instead of a third-party site.

2. I prefer to start off with print on demand, as I'm not sure how well my designs will sell. I want as little risk as possible.

3. A lot of my designs will be printed on black tees.

4. Of course, I want quality. I don't want something that will fade after a few washes.

I was looking at printmojo, but I don't like the risk of ordering the minimum amount per design to place in inventory.

Thanks!


----------

